# DCC points operation



## coalman101 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am considering using DCC on a portable layout I am building, Does any one know how points are operated from DCC command module ? I can't find much info on this.
Also has anyone experience of using Markway oo points, As these are bullhead rail and more realistic for the period I am modelling.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

points? as in a track switch or turn-out?
If so then:
1- you need an electromechanical switch machine, either dual coil or slow motion, to move the points. There are many different types and can be used on almost any type of turn-out points.
2- You need a stationary DCC decoder that receives commands from the DCC system and drive the switch machine.
Most of the DCC maker have stationary decoders. Look at your DCC maker's catalog/web site form decoders.
Or others like DigiTrax:
http://www.digitrax.com/products/stationary-decoders/


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

waltr said:


> 2- You need a stationary DCC decoder that receives commands from the DCC system and drive the switch machine.
> Most of the DCC maker have stationary decoders. Look at your DCC maker's catalog/web site form decoders.


You CAN use stationary decoders to throw switches directly through the DCC system. There is absolutely no requirement to do so. In fact, unless you some sort of computer system tied into the DCC system to control the turnout points and signals, it's probably easier (for operating) not to, and to independently control the points with toggle switches on a control panel.


----------



## Caldermologist (Jul 6, 2013)

If you can live with switch motors less bulky than Tortoise you can get DCC-ready ones from ehatton. They have the built-in accessory switch you need to make the frogs live as well. And they don't require soldering.


----------

